# Repashy- New Gel food field testing- testers needed



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hmmm...sounds interesting. I may have to give it a go with Oto fry and see how it does.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

After reading the ingredients...I may have some reservations with the little guys. I'll have to think on it a bit.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

He's got a couple of different formulas going. Some more for herbivores, some more for insectivores, etc.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello,

I just thought I would jump in here because I am quite passionate about my formulas and very interested in getting feedback on these new aquatic formulas from the resident experts. 

I am a pretty well known guy in the Reptile World, but my first love was Aquatics. I had more than a thousand gallons running in my teen years and as I got into reptiles, used my Aquatic knowledge again in breeding and raising many species of frogs and newts. 

So it seems I have come full circle a bit as I really think the great list of ingredients I have acquired for my range, and my two years of researching gel formulas, should allow me to formulate some great specialty fish gels.

I have been obsessive about learning animal nutrition for the last 10 years and feel I can hold my own in any conversation. My ears are always open, and I really enjoy formulating, testing, and learning new things.

*A few things about my gel formulas:
*
Gels do a better job of locking in nutrients than flake, pellets, or powder. Water soluble vitamins remain stable as long as the gel does.

There are no traditional binders such as Wheat, Wheat Middlings, Wheat Gluten, Wheat Flour, and Rice Gluten, which can comprise 20% of many formulas. All of my formulas are gluten free.

There are no empty carbs or added starches, my formulas are very "low carb" Though it would be easy to add this in if there was such a requirement.

I use no soy products in any of my formulas due to the fact that it contains high levels of Tripsin inhibitors, Haemagglutinin growth inhibitors, and estrogen like compounds.

I am a firm believer in the power of carotenoids and have a broad spectrum of carotenoid providing natural ingredients in all my products. Typical total carotenoids are 250-350ppm

The gels use a combination of algae and plant gums to form the product, rather than gelatin, which is typically used. 
Gelatin is primarily collagen, which is, for most purposes, an indigestible protein that accounts for up to 25% of the protein contents on a label. Also unlike gelatin based products, it is NOT necessary to boil, or cool product in the fridge. Our formulas require only simmering water, which reduces heat damage, and it will form a gel when it cools to room temperature.

The gels are quite stable and will not quickly break down in the water, allowing a more natural grazing type of feeding response.

I use no artificial or natural coloring or flavoring in the gel formulas.

I am here if anyone has questions about my formulas or ingredients. 

James, what are your issues with my ingredients list? Because we are a very small company, I am able to easily customize formulas and willing to make any changes necessary..... but first, I would like an opportunity to discuss my current choice of ingredients and address any issues you might have with them.

Also note that I have quite a few other formulas in the works. I have an Invert formula that myself and Philippe deVosjoli have been testing on everything from Vampire crabs to Crystal Reds and Sulawesi Snails for over a year now.

Allen


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh sorry Allen- I should have thought to link you to this thread so you can chime in personally. I also started one over on TFH: http://forums.tfhmagazine.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=28649

There's a few cichlid forums you might want to hit up if you're specifically interested in Mbuna feedback, too- PM me if you want some links and I'll look em up for you (I'm not all that big into cichlids myself but know plenty of folks who are  )


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

Laureleellpb thanks for posting this! I am very anxious to see my bristlenose plecos reaction to this new food formula!


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

To get a sample of this stuff do I need to ask for it through that dendro website? I would rather not join another site...


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Allen Repashy said:


> James, what are your issues with my ingredients list? Because we are a very small company, I am able to easily customize formulas and willing to make any changes necessary..... but first, I would like an opportunity to discuss my current choice of ingredients and address any issues you might have with them.
> 
> Also note that I have quite a few other formulas in the works. I have an Invert formula that myself and Philippe deVosjoli have been testing on everything from Vampire crabs to Crystal Reds and Sulawesi Snails for over a year now.
> 
> Allen


Hi Allen! Thanks for posting. Mine is not so much an issue it's just that the fry that I would be feeding are less likely to eat it due to a couple of the ingredients: Whole Krill Meal, Whole Sardine Meal, Whole Squid Meal.

With Oto's, the "fishy" meal is a pretty big turn off for them. I've tried various feeds throughout their growth development. Anything that contained the "fishy" meal in was ignored. Granted the shrimp and snails took care of it though. 

Now for other fry guys, this does seem to have potential.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks James,

I do have another algae formula that is all plant based (VEGAN), using higher levels Algae and isolated pea and rice proteins, along with alfalfa, yeast and a a few other greens, which have a much more neutral taste and smell, allowing the algae flavor and smell to dominate the senses. 

I didn't do a lot with the formula because the "algae eater" tadpoles I tried it on seemed to prefer the version with the fish, krill, and squid in it. 

Please give the current formula a try, and if it doesn't work, I will mix up a batch of the plant based product for you to try.

I am not only looking for feedback on Fry or Mbuna as the OP suggested, but feedback on ALL species, and sizes of fish. Mbuna was just a species I think would do very well on the product when I mentioned it on the Dendrobatid forum.

Cheers, Allen


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Bradleyv1714 said:


> To get a sample of this stuff do I need to ask for it through that dendro website? I would rather not join another site...


No, you don't have to join Dendroboard to order some. You just have to go to the Repashy website. :icon_mrgr


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Allen Repashy said:


> Please give the current formula a try, and if it doesn't work, I will mix up a batch of the plant based product for you to try.


I could give the plant based product a run for ya if you want. Then of course you would probably be making everyone in the tank fat and happy with a new food source.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I am breeding Dart frogs AND various cichlids. I might be a good candidate!


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Just ordered a sample of each. 
It will be going to a pair of angels that have had 2 unsuccessful breedings so far, a group of tetras, harlequin rasboras, cory cats, loachs,, bolivian ram, dwarf gourami and red cherry shrimp 

Do we provide feedback here or through your website's contact us form?


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi,

I like to keep things out in the open, and to avoid a bunch of fish talk on the frog forums, let's just do it here.

I pulled up my Invert Formula "Scavenger Gel" and the Vegan Freshwater Algae Formula and will try to mix some up and add it to the sample availability by next week now that I have made contact with you guys here at the forums.

I would like to get some comparison feedback from the finickiest eaters like Ottos, Tropheus, and others between the two algae based formulas.
Allen


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Allen, I ordered this sample yesterday and am excited to try both out. I have so many varieties that it isn't even funny... 

How "solid" is the gel? It will be great to see. I've used your CGD for a year or so and love it. 

I'd really be interested in carrying the Fish specific foods in my store(rootmedic.net) and when you move forward we will have to talk. I know you have many resellers. We can take that conversation to PM/Email though. 

I am always excited to see new products in our business. These look promising.


----------



## TedP (Mar 25, 2011)

I ordered some. I have a couple species of mbuna that I can raise at any given time. I'll probably raise some Aurora as those are the ones I raised most recently and I can compare. I fed those baby brine from a jar as well as powdered brine shrimp flakes. I found that the higher protein did not hurt them at that age. The flakes have 50% protein.

When they got bigger they ate NLS.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Allen Repashy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I like to keep things out in the open, and to avoid a bunch of fish talk on the frog forums, let's just do it here.
> 
> ...


Allen, I have sent you a Private Message regarding this.

Thanks.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> How "solid" is the gel? It will be great to see. I've used your CGD for a year or so and love it.


When mixed according to the directions, it is a very firm gel. I think if you dropped a round ball of it, that it would bounce LOL. 

You can soften it up or make it into a hockey puck, buy using more or less water than directed. 

During my tests raising mass amounts of tadpoles in a large recirculating system (1000lbs fluidized sand, so overfeeding is never a concern) I was making a one cup size block and putting it in whole to a 150 gallon tank with 2000-4000 tadpoles (Litoria caerulea), the block would last for 8-12 hours. This was with a constant swarm of tadpoles on it to the point you couldn't even see it.

At hour six, I would remove the 1/4 size piece and it was still quite firm.

I think if it was left to sit uneaten, that the surface would start to break down just as a piece of fresh meat would. The objective is to put a piece in just large enough that their feeding behavior allows them to eat the surface before, or as it softens up.

For this reason, I prefer the use of thick pieces, as a thin film will break down faster than a square block.

Another interesting thing is that you can pour it thin onto a cookie sheet and allow it to sun dry or dry at 120 degrees in the oven.... and it makes something like a cross between a fruit roll up. and beef jerky. This stuff is very tough and doesn't rehydrate quickly, so it might be something to play with for species that require fast moving water.

You could also pour it thin into a pan over a screen like fiberglass window screen, which should increase its stability in moving water.

I really think the beauty of a gel formula that holds together well is that it more replicates the natural grazing type feeding habits of many species, compared to the unnatural Binge and Purge" feeding that goes on with regular flake and pellet food protocols. 

Many species make a good part of their living picking and pecking away at aufwachs, even hungry carnivores, and this diet should do a good job of allowing a similar feeding strategy.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

An important note is though its first design is to be used as a grazing type block, but it also can be cut into bite size chunks and be fed this way to species that are more hunters than grazers. A cool tool is something like the Nicer Dicer" that can quickly chop it into cubes from 1/8" to 1/2" in size. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssNVPIOoRFQ

The only thing I can't figure out is a way to make it float LOL.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

i cannot wait for this! I, too, would be more than interested in carrying foods that work for the various grazers I am raising (shrimp, otocinclus, ancistrus, stiphodons, nerites, etc)


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's the link where you go to order the samples for those who want to participate in the testing: http://www.store.repashy.com/repashy-superfoods/special/


I'm excited, I think this has potential to make it MUCH easier to keep and breed some species of fish that have proved challenging to feed over the years.


----------



## majerah1 (Nov 6, 2010)

I didnt read all the threads so please forgive me if it was mentioned.I saw wondering if in the future there will possibly be a food designed for bettas?I have not found a good complete food for my wilds yet and am willing to try new options.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> I didnt read all the threads so please forgive me if it was mentioned.I saw wondering if in the future there will possibly be a food designed for bettas?I have not found a good complete food for my wilds yet and am willing to try new options.


Betta's, being primarily insectivores, should be a good match for the "Meat Pie" The main issue thought would be feeding habit as they have an up turned mouth more suited to surface feeding.

As long as they will go down and feed on the bottom, it should work. I think you need to get some and let us know...... This is the kind of feedback I need!

I have used it extensively with many species of livebearers and they go nuts for it.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok Guys,

Since I have the attention of a few people around here, I found the time today to make some label samples for the "Super Green" Vegan Algae Gel, as well as the "Crab Casserole"

I have added them to the special section of the website.

The "Super Green" is a formula for Obligate Algae Eaters that contains No Animal Protein. It contains more than 30% total Algae, and is complimented by isolated plant proteins, which having a very bland taste, allow the algae smell and taste to dominate the product.

This product has had little testing and needs your help

The "Crab Casserole" is an Invertebrate Scavenger formula.

This product has been tested extensively with many species of freshwater Shrimp, Crabs, Snails, Crayfish, and even Hermit Crabs.

It is a 45% Protein formula that contains Squid as the first ingredient, Squid, like Mussel and Snail, is a Mollusk, and Mollusks really seems to stimulate an excellent feeding response in most invertebrates and finicky fish such as snail specialists like loaches. It is very high in carotenoids and has double the levels of the other formulas with over 500ppm total carotenoids.

I believe this product is ready for market.

Feel free to grab some samples and give them a try. Remember, I expect feedback from those who get it, so no moochers please!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

allan, i got an email that mmy order was processed, but would lik to add on these others without costing you more. Is there a way to add extra money?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

+1 on squid. I make my own mollusk mix and my loaches go crazy for it, the gouramis, not so much. I should feed it to the shrimps too.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I feel really uncomfortable getting alll these samples for such an inexpensive price. Would you please pm me so that I can make a donation.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

msjinkzd said:


> allan, i got an email that mmy order was processed, but would lik to add on these others without costing you more. Is there a way to add extra money?


No worries, we ship the same day, so your Soilent Green was shipped out on Monday.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

msjinkzd said:


> I feel really uncomfortable getting alll these samples for such an inexpensive price. Would you please pm me so that I can make a donation.


Your donation will be your valued feedback!

Spread it around to fellow hobbyists for testing if you like it.

I am counting on it to work like Crack...... the first few hits are free! LOL


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

You know what would be cool for loaches? (and inverts for that matter)

Pour it hot into some empty snail shells and then drop them in the tank once they gel


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Allen Repashy said:


> You know what would be cool for loaches? (and inverts for that matter)
> 
> Pour it hot into some empty snail shells and then drop it in the tank once it gels


heh, that's a good idea.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's links to the other products Allen's put together:

http://www.store.repashy.com/meat-pi....32-clone.html

http://www.store.repashy.com/vegan-a...-beta-2.0.html


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I have otocinclus, they arent fry, but would it be helpful if i tried it out one them?


----------



## majerah1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Allen Repashy said:


> Betta's, being primarily insectivores, should be a good match for the "Meat Pie" The main issue thought would be feeding habit as they have an up turned mouth more suited to surface feeding.
> 
> As long as they will go down and feed on the bottom, it should work. I think you need to get some and let us know...... This is the kind of feedback I need!
> 
> I have used it extensively with many species of livebearers and they go nuts for it.



My wilds hunt all over the tank and if they see it fall I am sure they will go for it,being nosy and all!

I will try to order a sample in the next day or so,Im kinda broke right now haha.But yes I will do my best and tell you my thought and how the fish react to it.Who knows,this could be the best thing for them yet!


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Jan 26, 2010)

Allen I'm sure this will be another quality winner for you, just like all your other products!!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Allen,
What is the benefit of turmeric in your formula?
And have you thought about adding omega-3 in the mixture or is that too unstable?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Allen Repashy said:


> Your donation will be your valued feedback!
> 
> Spread it around to fellow hobbyists for testing if you like it.
> 
> I am counting on it to work like Crack...... the first few hits are free! LOL



HAHA! Mine should be showing up in the near future. I look forward to the samples


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Turmeric is part of my carotenoid premix (provides yellow pigment) called SuperPig, which now has ten different ingredients that provide a full spectrum or carotenoids and is included in all my formulas (listed as individual ingredients). Turmeric has many other potential nutritional effects, but it is not in there for any of those reasons.

Here is one link to a research article on the subject http://www.springerlink.com/content/h3423482m4663897/

The Ingredients of SuperPig provide a full "broad spectrum" of carotenoids from natures highest concentrated sources. it contains a at the minimum, the following major ones: Astaxanthin, Capsanthin, Capsorubin, Apsorubin, Beta-Carotene, Alpha Carotene, Beta Cryptoxanthin, Zeaxanthin, Neoaxanthin, Cucurbitaxanthin, Violaxanthin, Lutein, Echineone, Canthaxanthin and Lycopene.


INGREDIENTS: Calendula Flower “Pot Marigold”, Whole Dried Krill, Heamatococcus Algae, Chlorella Algae, Capsicum Annuum Extract “Paprika” (Saponified), Tagetes Erecta Extract “Marigold” (Saponified), Pfaffia Rhodozyma Yeast, Spirulina Algae, Rosa Canina Powder “RoseHips”, Curcuma Longa “Turmeric”, Beta Carotene, Canthaxanthin. 


As far as Omega 3, The formulas are loaded with it. Fish oil (from the whole meal) is of course where most of our omega 3 supplements come from (EPA and DHa). Squid oil (from whole meal) also contains lots of Omega 3's (EPA and DHA) Krill is loaded with both DHA and EPA and a better source imho because these compounds are bound with phospholipids which make them more bioactive.

In some of my formulas, (no gels so far) I include flax meal which is rich in omega 3's in a form that they need to be broken down and converted into EPA and DHA.

Allen


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I ordered some of the samples. Will report in on how it all goes. Thanks for letting us be part of the process. I love this sort of thing.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Allen Repashy said:


> Turmeric is part of my carotenoid premix


Thanks for the info. I'll add some turmeric into my diy food next time. I have a bag full and it's not going fast. It's too bitter for me although it's fine when cooked.


----------



## TedP (Mar 25, 2011)

Allen Repashy said:


> The only thing I can't figure out is a way to make it float LOL.


I was thinking about this. How about using a Nitrous charger like they use for whipped cream or making culinary foam? It would probably be pretty messy but once it solidifies charged with air (nitrous?) it should float.

And what fsh wouldn't love some NO2? 

When I typed that, I realized the potential disaster it would be. It worked in my head. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I just had a cichlid spawn, ordering up some samples. Will provide as much feedback as possible.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Someone on the Dendroboard posted an video of a Geosesarma feeding, and someone else asked if I would like video feedback.....

Heck yes! If a picture is worth a thousand words, then a video is worth a million 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FojnZftRq64&feature=youtu.be&hd=1


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I received mine yesterday and mixed a batch of each up. Quick and easy. My shrimp went right after the algae mix. 

My Gymnogeo's eventually went to town on the meat pie too. I will follow up in a few days.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

I am also looking for feedback on the product names. I have historically tried to come up with catchy names that people remember as you can see.

I am thinking the "Crab Casserole" name might be better changed to "Shrimp Casserole" or similar because the largest part of the invert market would be for shrimp.

It is really difficult to label and name a product that has a lot of potential uses. The one thing that is nice at least, Is I don't have to worry about a label for each pellet size and make a bunch of different products out of the same formula because of only this difference such the way NLS does.

So feel free to suggest some names, and what species photo might be appropriate for the labels as you work with the different formulas.

Allen


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

You might want to group these as a product line to separate it from your herp foods, Something like AquaFood: veggies, carnitas, etc...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd be interested in some of the "Shrimp casserole" For my OEBT shrimp... also do you have a mixture that you would recommend for honeycomb catfish? The trick here would be that they are surface feeders.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I got mine today, haven't had a chance to mix any up yet though.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ordered some to try, i've got 6 Jewel cichlid, and a pair of dino bichirs that any anything along with gourami and tetras... will report what I see..


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok, I changed the name again to Shrimp Souffle because it sounds better than Shrimp Casserole.....


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Allen Repashy said:


> Ok, I changed the name again to Shrimp Souffle because it sounds better than Shrimp Casserole.....


I like the new name!

What formula if any would you reccomend for centromochlus perugiae (Honey comb catfish) I have a group of eight that I wouldn't mind trying something with them. They are surface feeders though... I'll definitely be ordering some of the shrimp souffle!


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't have a recommendation for surface feeders since this stuff sinks. If they won't go to the bottom, then this isn't the formula for you. Are you sure these are surface only feeders? They sure don't look like by their body type.

Allen


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Allen Repashy said:


> I don't have a recommendation for surface feeders since this stuff sinks. If they won't go to the bottom, then this isn't the formula for you.
> 
> Allen


Ahh gotcha they do go to the bottom at times, but wouldn't be able to get to it before the other fish. When I get home from vacation I'm going to place an order for some of my other fish.


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi Allen,
I mixed up the Soilent Green this morning for my pleco babies. I put a small chunk of it in the tank an hour ago. No one is touching it. A couple of them went over it to see what it was then left. They are laying there like ok....where's breakfast.:icon_sad:


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

pinkertd said:


> Hi Allen,
> I mixed up the Soilent Green this morning for my pleco babies. I put a small chunk of it in the tank an hour ago. No one is touching it. A couple of them went over it to see what it was then left. They are laying there like ok....where's breakfast.:icon_sad:


Plecos are weird sometime, i've had rubberrlip and Bristles that wouldnt touch even wafers but the regulars and hifin cant get enough


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

pinkertd said:


> Hi Allen,
> I mixed up the Soilent Green this morning for my pleco babies. I put a small chunk of it in the tank an hour ago. No one is touching it. A couple of them went over it to see what it was then left. They are laying there like ok....where's breakfast.:icon_sad:


That's disappointing. I hope they change their minds...


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

I ordered samples of Shrimp Souffle As well as two others. I have Otos, Dario Dario, Shrimp, Nerites and a variety of other small fish. I can shoot video with my iPhone also.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

pinkertd said:


> Hi Allen,
> I mixed up the Soilent Green this morning for my pleco babies. I put a small chunk of it in the tank an hour ago. No one is touching it. A couple of them went over it to see what it was then left. They are laying there like ok....where's breakfast.:icon_sad:


Hmm.... likely they don't like the fish, krill, and squid smell or taste. Did you grab some of the vegan algae formula "supergreen", this is all plant based and no fishy taste and might work for them. I can send you some.

Do you have other species to try it on?

Thanks for the feedback!

Allen


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

loaches and other omnivores would like the soilent green. 
[strike]What species of pleco is that?[/strike] * just found those are BN

My bristlenose (star light looking sp) would go for the 'fish' mix sometimes.


----------



## Epitaph (Nov 28, 2007)

My bristlenose plecos went after the soilent green mix. My sakura shrimps went crazy over the soilent green. The gel became a red glob in a few minutes. Caridina babaulti went for them eventually as well but not in a crazed manner like with the neocaridina. My blue tigers seem to ignore them even though I placed a piece right next to them. 

Various Corydoras spp. seem to like the "soilent green" and "meat pie". Here's a pic. I took after dropping it in after several seconds:









I tried it on C. duplicareus, C. panda, C. sterbai, C. arcuatus, C. metae, C. aeneus 'schultzei', and C. pygmy. The pygmies didn't seem to like the gel much; they like to forage for lots of tiny food particles spread on the substrate more. Maybe if it was a weaker mix where they break apart more easily, the pygmies would enjoy it.

My ropefish (Erpetoichthys calabaricus) loves the "meat pie". It smelled the gel food right away and tried to drag the entire piece away and kept coming back for more. It took a bite off the "soilent green" as well but didn't return for more like with the "meat pie". My "meat pie" was floating when I made it into a large thin circular piece rather than a block. 

My giant danios tore the floating "meat pie" apart like pigs, but they take almost anything feverishly to be honest.

The spotted talking catfish (Agamyxis pectinifrons) in the tank ignored both the "meat pie" and "soilent green", oddly enough. Same with the my otto cats. I don't have the other 2 new samples that were released, so I don't know if the results would differ any but the gel food are looking great so far. 

I also agree with the person that talked about the odor when using the microwave to prepare the mix. I tried it just to experience it myself, and it's completely true. Better off mixing the powder in boiling water.

Regards,
-Epi


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

Allen this was the only one I purchased. I'll go back and purchase the supergreen. In the baby pleco tank there are also sterbai cories and they didn't touch it either. I do have cherry shrimp and I'll drop a chunk in there tonight. They are the only other creatures I have that might try it.....


Order placed. I also ordered the shrimp food to try on my sakuras and PFR shrimp.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Epitaph said:


> The pygmies didn't seem to like the gel much; they like to forage for lots of tiny food particles spread on the substrate more. Maybe if it was a weaker mix where they break apart more easily, the pygmies would enjoy it.
> 
> Regards,
> -Epi


Thanks for taking the time to give me some detailed info. Interesting what species take to what diet..... I am going to need to make a spreadsheet and start tracking this stuff.

As far as your quote above....... You can take the gel and whip it up in a food processor after you make it and see if this might be attractive. You can also make bite size pieces using a cheese shredder.

It CAN also be tried as just the powder without gelling it. I know some people are trying this with some tadpoles. It wasn't designed for this but might be interesting to try for those with too much time on their hands 

Allen


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Allen Repashy said:


> Thanks for taking the time to give me some detailed info. Interesting what species take to what diet..... I am going to need to make a spreadsheet and start tracking this stuff.
> 
> As far as your quote above....... You can take the gel and whip it up in a food processor after you make it and see if this might be attractive. You can also make bite size pieces using a cheese shredder.
> 
> ...


I will try these methods, probably not the food processor b/c the wife wont like that, but I will try power and cheese grader. I think i will also try making thin sheets like epitah to see if I can duplicate that. 

I saw on the directions it specifies making 1 cup blocks. If I wanted to make 1/3 cup blocks is there any downside to that, other than getting the measurements right?


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

kamikazi said:


> I saw on the directions it specifies making 1 cup blocks. If I wanted to make 1/3 cup blocks is there any downside to that, other than getting the measurements right?


You are absolutely correct. This is just a size suggestion and I will probably adjust it on the label. Only the 2 parts water to one part powder by volume is what is important so feel free to scale it up or down. The main difference will be your cook time if you use a microwave. Also, if don't use a microwave, it is a bit difficult to keep small volumes of water hot enough to set the gel properly.

Allen


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

What is the gelling agent in this stuff? If you don't want to say I understand but I'm just curious...Ah nevermind I saw. So basically carrageenan/starch right?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

I just picked some up should be interesting how these work. 

Zachary mentioned something about creating a floating gel. Is this possible?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Jeffww said:


> What is the gelling agent in this stuff? If you don't want to say I understand but I'm just curious...Ah nevermind I saw. So basically carrageenan/starch right?


It's the conjac, I believe. It's a jelly.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

knuggs said:


> I just picked some up should be interesting how these work.
> 
> Zachary mentioned something about creating a floating gel. Is this possible?


I got my package yesterday. Neat package btw. 
I was thinking to make it float, you can put in 1/4 teaspoon of baking powder. I'm thinking it'll create bubbles in the gel and will make it float.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

mistergreen said:


> It's the conjac, I believe. It's a jelly.



I saw seaweed gum and immediately thought agar and carrageenan with the former being ludicrously expensive I assumed the latter...Konjac..interesting. I love lychee jelly lol.


----------



## tetranewbie (Oct 6, 2010)

Just signed up for a few samples... definately looking forward to seeing how my dwarf chain loaches, and asian rummy nose tetras take to these!


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Jeffww said:


> What is the gelling agent in this stuff? If you don't want to say I understand but I'm just curious...Ah nevermind I saw. So basically carrageenan/starch right?


Hi Jeff, 

Carrageenan is one of the gelling ingredients, but there is no starch in my products. My gel is formed by the combination of four of the ingredients on my label, There is nothing secret about the ingredients, but I consider the exact blend to be proprietary.

I came up with the concept for the gel products about two years ago, but it has taken me this long to come up with the right gel properties. 

Learning about gels is a science in its self. There are books about it, seminars about it.... There are so many different products that can produce gels, and each gel has it's own properties. 
Some require very high temps, some require cooling. 
Some are brittle, some elastic, some sticky
Some are heat stable, some are not.....
Then there are reactions that occur when you mix two gelling agents together that give you properties unlike either of the two.
Some react with, or require salts such as potassium or calcium or both. Some are effected by protein.
Some are effected by PH.
Some must react with starch to gel.
Some have syneresis problems, some control it.
Some hold liquid like a sponge and can expel and absorb liquid once set, others hold liquid like a balloon and once they pop, they release all the liquid and can't take it back.
I spent the better part of two years in my lab researching playing around with different agents and combinations of.... 
I had specific things I wanted the gel to do and there was no cook book full of recipes for me to just pick from, so I did a lot of trial and error until I came up with what I am now very happy with.

The original gel formulas were developed for some Reptile related Insect Gel Diets..... and then I started thinking about the potential aquatic applications and my imagination has gone wild. My first thoughts were Newt, Salamander, Turtle, and Tadpole, but somehow I have suddenly got off on this fish tangent, which is very refreshing 

I really want to thank all of you here for helping me figure out the validity of this gel food concept for Fish and Inverts. Hopefully my no compromise list of ingredients, in combination with the unique gel properties, will find the favor of some of the folks in the Aquatic hobby. 

One of my biggest hurdles was to come up with something that was user friendly and easy to make.

Assuming that the average hobbyist is willing to make up a gel is something that I think most companies have overlooked. As a dedicated hobbyist myself, who would do anything to provide the best nutrition possible, I think they are not giving hobbyists enough credit.

They would rather sell you something pre made that is 85% water and let you pay for the shipping weight, packaging, and processing.

150 grams of my premix makes nearly two pounds of finished gel (off the top of my head)

Since starting this thread, I have become aware trough some users that there are a few premade gels on the market which I didn't know existed..... The only gel product I was aware of before I started this was the Mazuri premix that is gelatin based. 

Allen


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Interesting. I was asking because I'm starting a project on plant tissue culture and I'm looking for cheaper alternatives to Agar jelling...Your jelly just appealed to me because of its apparent clarity and its fast setting nature. So far the formula I'm using is 50g Starch, 1g agar in 1L of water.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Would you prefer opinions to be emailed directly to you or just post in these threads?

Since I have about 80 tanks running, often with same genus but different color strains of things, I was going to do control tanks and maybe check some params. 

It could get lengthy, so if you would rather me email, I would be happy to.


----------



## Epitaph (Nov 28, 2007)

Took pics today of the bristlenose plecos and shrimps with "soilent green" added into the tank since pictures are worth a thousand words:

Few seconds after a piece of "soilent green" added:









Makes the shrimplets of the Neocaridina come out of hiding:









My spotted talking catfish ate the "soilent green" when I dumped a piece right in front of it. Caridina babaulti and blue tiger shrimps still aren't as interested as the sakuras are. But if the "soilent green" have such an effect on the neos, then maybe the "shrimp souffle" mix will a greater impact on shrimps and hopefully makes caridinas react the same.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Jeffww said:


> Interesting. I was asking because I'm starting a project on plant tissue culture and I'm looking for cheaper alternatives to Agar jelling...Your jelly just appealed to me because of its apparent clarity and its fast setting nature. So far the formula I'm using is 50g Starch, 1g agar in 1L of water.


That's pretty freaking funny considering I own a plant tissue culture lab and that is where I got the idea to make gel foods 

Here is my plant website... My partner Kelly Griffin and I hybridize and clone succulent plants...... http://www.xericgrowers.com/store/


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Allen Repashy said:


> That's pretty freaking funny considering I own a plant tissue culture lab and that is where I got the idea to make gel foods
> 
> Here is my plant website... My partner Kelly Griffin and I hybridize and clone succulent plants...... http://www.xericgrowers.com/store/


Wow that's awesome. Do you mind answering a few questions about ptc?


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

I think anything that others might find relevant, helpful, or interesting... good or bad, would be best posted here. I have nothing to hide. If there are details that would be of interest to me and bore everyone else, then feel free to email or pm me. Have you had a chance to mix it up and play yet?

Allen


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

not yet. I got the rest of the samples yesterday (was at fish club in DC) adn then today was a marathon water change day (all 80ish tanks) and then had a bunch of customers come by.

Since the PO is closed tomorrow, i plan on mixing up a partial batch of each type to work with.

I have a fully stocked fish room so should have about 60-75 relevant species to try stuff on, including axolotl


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok, I tried the 'Super green' today.
Shrimps & snail loved it.

Bristlenose & flying fox will nibble at it but will take hours to finish a small cube.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

What kind of shrimp and snails?



mistergreen said:


> Bristlenose & flying fox will nibble at it but will take hours to finish a small cube.


That's kind of the idea! The gel should remain stable for half a day or more.

Cheers, Allen


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

msjinkzd said:


> Would you prefer opinions to be emailed directly to you or just post in these threads?
> 
> Since I have about 80 tanks running, often with same genus but different color strains of things, I was going to do control tanks and maybe check some params.
> 
> It could get lengthy, so if you would rather me email, I would be happy to.


I personally hope you post it here even if it is lengthy, Rachel- I'm _extremely_ curious about how this is panning out for you! You're one of the first people I thought of when I ran across Allen's thread over on Dendroboard. :biggrin:


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok folks,

I have attempted to set up a simple spreadsheet on google that should allow anyone with this link to edit the spreadsheet and fill out information. Someone please give it a try and let me know if it works. Also, feel free to make suggestions for more info to track.

I think this might be a good way for us to gather some information and share it in a useful manner.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AviYVN2JnrckdHVxUWE0S2YyT2xUS0pKNXYzcV9qaXc&hl=en_US

Allen


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Allen Repashy said:


> Ok folks,
> 
> I have attempted to set up a simple spreadsheet on google that should allow anyone with this link to edit the spreadsheet and fill out information. Someone please give it a try and let me know if it works. Also, feel free to make suggestions for more info to track.
> 
> ...


I mixed up a 3 tbsp batch of MEATPIE last night in the microwave. People were right about the smell. It didn't bother me that much, but my very pregnant wife didn't appreciate me stinking up her kitchen. :icon_conf

I did some paper thin pieces and my pristella tetras and bolivian ram loved it. It was hilarious watching them trying to eat bits bigger than what would fit in there mouth. My angels liked it ok, I wouldn't say they went crazy for it though. The paper thin bits took longer to sink, but I could not get them to really float. 

I put a few wafer sized chunks in the tank for the cories but did not stand around and wait to see if they went for it, but I did notice the angels and bolivian ram pecking at them. 

In my other tank my harlequin rasboras liked it ok, they had a hard time getting the bits before they sank and they don't eat from the bottom. I think powder may be better for them. The wafer sized chunks got the zebra loaches excited and looking for the chunks. My dwarf gourami seems to really like it. 

i will report with more as a continue to use the food and try different things. I will also fill out that google spreadsheet.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Made the meat pie. Every carnivore liked it. Make sure to chop or smash it for smaller fish.

A hurdle I see is it doesn't float long enough for top feeders. I added baking powder into the mix hoping it'll lighten the density a bit but it was too dense. 


As for the smell, cook some onions and it'll smell like you're making dinner 
Oh, I boiled the water in the microwave and then added the dry powder after. The smell wasn't as bad.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

So, I got to thinking about this product some more and was wondering about how the gel actually works within in the fish as in digestion and absorption of nutrients. If it is gel wouldnt this possibly coat the stomach and not let as many nutrients absorb? You do have this product for reptiles and such and also curious about the progress with them as far as nutrition and how long you have been feeding them the gel. (Im sure they eat more then jus gel food like our fish do  )

Also with the gel idea possibility of making it last longer for those vacations we like to take.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

The gelling agent is composed of highly soluble fiber and consists of less than 3% of the formula. It has LESS effect on digestion and nutritional efficiency than all of the binders like wheat gluten, rice gluten, starch etc... that are used in typical flake and pellet formulas. It should be much MORE digestible than other diets.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Allen Repashy said:


> The gel is composed of highly soluble fiber and consists of less than 4% of the formula. It has much LESS effect on digestion and nutrition than all of the binders like wheat gluten, rice gluten, starch etc... in all the other diets out there. It should be much MORE digestible than other diets.


Looks like you found another selling point :icon_wink


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

For those of you who are playing around with the formulas, one of the things I need your input on is the gel stability in water. If you think it is stable enough or not. I had a comment on the dendroboard where they are testing it for feeding individual tadpoles raised in cups with very small pieces, and they reported it broke down in a matter of hours. My testing with larger blocks shows it stable for more than 24 hours.

This could be quite different in the presence of high bacterialogical loads...... So those of you who are putting in chunks to be grazed on, let me know how it is holding up..... I can increase gel firmness but haven't had any other comments that so far that would warrant looking at this.

Also note that you can increase firmness by using less water..... as low as 1:1.

Allen


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Well im doing it all wrong, but on purpose!

I opens the bag when I got and and saw the powder and my first thought was: FRY FOOD.

I have a very rare and expensive pair of Autraloheros oblongum, whose wigglers have just turned free swimming. After reading the ingredients I realized this protein packed mix would be perfect for them.

I take a small pinch and mix it with a few ounces of water so its 95% water and 5% food. The I use a eye dropper and feed the fry this watered down mix. 

THEY LOVE IT. They are growing faster then my last few batches and seem much more healthy and active. No other conditions have changed. 

2 times a week i feed them the algae lovers powder just to break it up a bit.


I need to do some more testing, but this may become a product I use exclusively for fry feeding!!! (regarding dry goods)


I haven't even tried the gel recipe yet, and I do plan to. but so far its a Fry super food!

A bag of this, specifically used for fry will last me a decade...


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Just a quick note, I have closed the availability of the samples down for now. I sent out a LOT of samples and think it should be enough for a good first round of feedback. Once feedback is in, I will make new samples available given changes are made to the formula based on such feedback. 

Honestly, I also want to make sure that I do get feedback from people on here and that I didn't just send out a thousand dollars worth of free stuff to people who had no intention of providing feedback. 

Allen


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

EntoCraig said:


> Well im doing it all wrong, but on purpose!
> 
> I opens the bag when I got and and saw the powder and my first thought was: FRY FOOD.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear someone has tried the option of feeding it as is! As I think I mentioned, I thought this might be an option. I didn't try making a solution like you mention, but as a sprinkle for surface feeding tadpoles which worked well.

Which formula are you talking about? They might like it as a gel also if they will feed at the bottom of tank.

keep it coming! 

Allen


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Allen Repashy said:


> Glad to hear someone has tried the option of feeding it as is! As I think I mentioned, I thought this might be an option. I didn't try making a solution like you mention, but as a sprinkle for surface feeding tadpoles which worked well.
> 
> Which formula are you talking about? They might like it as a gel also if they will feed at the bottom of tank.
> 
> ...


The Carnivore formula. These fry are only a few mm in length, so the gel would be hard to feed, as they generally go after moving objects. the powder itself is perfect for spraying a liquid fry food directly at the fry swarm. They stay on the bottom. as they grow older the gel would be an excellent food especially since I wouldn't have to switch them over to something else.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

EntoCraig said:


> The Carnivore formula. These fry are only a few mm in length, so the gel would be hard to feed, as they generally go after moving objects. the powder itself is perfect for spraying a liquid fry food directly at the fry swarm. They stay on the bottom. as they grow older the gel would be an excellent food especially since I wouldn't have to switch them over to something else.


Thanks,

You might want to try a bit of gel just in case they are attracted to it by smell once they get used to the powder. You can use a 3 or 4 to one ratio of water to powder to make a soft gel that they should easily be able to pick on...... just a thought. I am glad it is working as a powder


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I may try that, I'm just afraid it will attract the adults or the other fish and disturb them. 

It may be a better option once they are a month old as they are so small right now and eating free floating specs. All in all I am very pleased thus far.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I just lost my fry batch of Autraloheros oblongum's! Glad to hear that this stuff is working with them though! Was the reason I ordered it.

Will certainly be prepared for the next batch of fry with this stuff and will report back.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

in my 40 gallon I tried powder of meat pie with my harlequin rasboras and they definitely went for it. 

in my 29 gallon I fed small bits of meat pie and the angels definitely were more into it than they were yesterday. still a huge hit with pristella tetras, cardinal tetra, bolivian ram. This time I stuck around to watch the peppered cory and emerald cory and they both really went for the big chunks.

I put a couple bits of meat pie into my bowls for my red cherry shrimp and they really went for it as well.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> I just lost my fry batch of Autraloheros oblongum's! Glad to hear that this stuff is working with them though! Was the reason I ordered it.
> 
> Will certainly be prepared for the next batch of fry with this stuff and will report back.


So far I have been highly impressed with it and my fry. sorry fopr your loss. Seems like the few of us who have these fish have had some unfortunate issues recently :/

But yes, this food is great. Im currently feeding this batch only the Repashy stuff and no live foods.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that the meat pie doesn' gel as firm as the other prouducts? I had a comment from someone about this and just got out of the lab and have to agree with them. I believe the lack of significant amounts offiber (such as the cellulose in the algae formulas) or starch is creating a slightly weaker gel. 
I have adjusted this in the lab and firmed it up quite a bit..... but don't know if it is necessary without more feedback. 
Let me know if you think it breaks down to fast when uneaten, or you like it the way it is. A harder gel would have a less natural mouth feel when making bite size chunks, but last longer uneaten.

Allen


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Allen Repashy said:


> Has anyone noticed that the meat pie doesn' gel as firm as the other prouducts? I had a comment from someone about this and just got out of the lab and have to agree with them. I believe the lack of any significant fiber (such as the cellulose in the algae formulas) or starch is creating a slightly weaker gel.
> I have adjusted this in the lab and firmed it up quite a bit..... but don't know if it is necessary without more feedback.
> Let me know if you think it breaks down to fast when uneaten, or you like it the way it is.
> 
> Allen


yeah, but only when I froze it for storage... It fell apart easier than when I first made it. It wasn't bad though, like no clouding or made a mess in the aquarium.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

tried the powered soilent green last night in both tanks and all the fish seemed to really like it once again the tetras seemed to be most enthused.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I made up some of the "crab cuisine” for starters. I made it up as directed (2/3 water to 1/3 dry powder). It “melts” very quickly in my tanks. I’m going to try freezing it to see if that helps it stay solid longer. 

The snails love it. Especially the apple snails. Ramshorns were all over it. MTS seem to ignore it completely. 

CRS were only mildly interested. Most of them ignored it. 

Pygmy corys were ALL OVER IT. They went into a frenzy.

I'm going to try it in my CPD tank tonight. We've had a cold snap and my microworms aren't producing like they do when it's warm. Clearly my CPD fry are going to need something else to eat for the winter.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

kamikazi said:


> tried the powered soilent green last night in both tanks and all the fish seemed to really like it once again the tetras seemed to be most enthused.


Are you guys sprinkling in the powder like regular fish food?


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Betta Maniac said:


> I made up some of the "crab cuisine” for starters. I made it up as directed (2/3 water to 1/3 dry powder). It “melts” very quickly in my tanks. I’m going to try freezing it to see if that helps it stay solid longer.


How long did you microwave it for. Did you get it to a full boil?

was the block nice and firm to the point it would almost bounce?

When you say it melts quickly...... can you be more specific please.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Allen Repashy said:


> How long did you microwave it for. Did you get it to a full boil?


I followed the directions to add boiling water to the powder and mix. Didn't use the microwave. Will for the next batch. 



Allen Repashy said:


> was the block nice and firm to the point it would almost bounce?


It's not quite that firm. It’s more like a dry cheesecake.



Allen Repashy said:


> When you say it melts quickly...... can you be more specific please.


It goes in as a blob, but it spreads/flattens within minutes. Doesn’t seem to bother the snails or fish though. They go after it all the same.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Betta Maniac said:


> Are you guys sprinkling in the powder like regular fish food?


yeh, what I'd like to try next is make a very firm gel block and try to dry it out and crush it up so it's not as fine as the powder but still pretty small pieces. 

As someone else mentioned I can see the real potential for the powder as fry food.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

The super green one was burning when I cooked it in the microwave. I'm boiling the water first and then put in the powder. You'd have to stir.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Betta Maniac said:


> I followed the directions to add boiling water to the powder and mix. Didn't use the microwave. Will for the next batch.


I think I might need to change the directions because I am afraid that the powder drops the temp of the water too quickly when you just add the boiled water to it, especially if you are putting the water into a cold cup and not adding the powder to the boiled water in the container it was boiled in. boiling the water in the microwave in a cup..... pulling it out, and then stirring in the powder would be second best to just cooking it in the microwave.

Microwaving solves this problem because you put the powder first and then boil. 

Let me know if you get a better gel this way. 

For me, these blocks stayed intact in a tank with thousands of tadpoles chewing on it until they were consumed (eight hours or so) completely with no scraps on the substrate. 

Allen


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Soilent green is not a hit with the omnivores (fish)..
The smell got them stirring but they would spit it out.

The traditionally vegetarians are going for it.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

mistergreen said:


> Soilent green is not a hit with the omnivores (fish)..
> The smell got them stirring but they would spit it out.
> 
> The traditionally vegetarians are going for it.


Interesting! Are the omnivores going for the meat pie?

Allen


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Allen Repashy said:


> Interesting! Are the omnivores going for the meat pie?
> 
> Allen


yup, they're going for the meat pie. I'll try the crab/shrimp food tomorrow.


----------



## tetranewbie (Oct 6, 2010)

Well I just got my samples and it was SO much more than I expected, WOWY! It's still solidifying but initially it looks good. I didn't have any problems with the smell at all. My cat however, was REALLY interested in the meat pie. I'll update when I start feeding. Thanks again!


----------



## tetranewbie (Oct 6, 2010)

So - Figure 8 puffer, LFBN pleco, Sidthimunki loaches, betta, tetras, rainbows, all went nuts for the meat pie. The bristlenose really surprised me, but he was chasing the loaches off the chunk to munch on it. 

Oto, amanos, cherry shrimp all reacted (not quite as quickly) but favorably to the vegan super green stuff. 

Very pleased with consistancy. It seems like it will hold up quite well I do have rather hard water so maybe that has something to do with it


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Just made the meat mixture. Its cooling now. Smells horrible, so its gotta be good! Wife is not going to be happy that I am using her nice corningware bowls. LOL!

So, I see people are advising for the microwave of the bowl instead of adding bowling water. Will report back with feedback on my results.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah wow just got my sample too! Lots of food! My baby fry will love the powder version but Im interested on how everyone will react to the different flavors and the gel.

Question- If the gel is firmer does it last longer?


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

got Soilent and the meat mix cooling cant wait to tryem


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

knuggs said:


> Question- If the gel is firmer does it last longer?


That's the idea anyways :biggrin:

Feel free to play around with the water ratios... If you mix more water, you will get a more soft jelly type product and it should sink slower (but break down faster)

I look forward to all the new feedback. Please don't forget to add to the google spreadsheet! Special thanks to Pinkertd, Kamakazi and mistergreen who have graciously taken the time to add to the spreadsheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...HVxUWE0S2YyT2xUS0pKNXYzcV9qaXc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## tetranewbie (Oct 6, 2010)

Will definately update the spreadsheet this evening when I have some free time. Thanks again!


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Gatekeeper said:


> Just made the meat mixture. Its cooling now. Smells horrible, so its gotta be good! Wife is not going to be happy that I am using her nice corningware bowls. LOL!


My wife would be excited to know I was doing ANYTHING in the kitchen! 

You should only have to make it up every couple weeks, so it shouldn't be difficult to find a time when nobody is around... Personally, I would wait till EVERYONE is home, just to have some fun with it. 

My dogs can smell it across the yard and druel like I am making steak. I always make a bit extra and they each get a chunk of meat pie.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great response to the meat pie, My assorted cichlids didnt seem very interested at first but ended up I had to add more 2 of them ran off with the piece, I think the best response was my 3 large silver dollars. they destroyed the piece I dropped in no time. I also tried for my red ear sliders... ofc they loved it they love everything.

The Soilent Green was covered by the bigger plecos(common and hifin) in no time nothing else seemed very interested in it. 
Good for a first run ill take a video of it tomorrow.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Amano shrimp attacked the Meat pie. Had some minor response to some others. Need to feed again to get more reaction. Mixing up the super green now.

I added to the spreadsheet. Great idea!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Tomorrow is the day for me! Now that my stitches are out, all boxes (except a few) are shipped and water changes are caught up on, i have fish food making on the brain! Its all laid out on the counter for tomorrow!! Cannot wait to try it!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

CPDs, adults and fry went NUTS for the crab cuisine.

I put all of my info in the spreadsheet too.


----------



## TedP (Mar 25, 2011)

I received some "Meat Pie" yesterday. I brewed some up by heating the water first, then mixing. I poured it into a large platter to make a thin sheet. It sliced easily into long "worms". I cut a couple 1" x 1/4" sections and dropped It in the temporary tank I am holding some bullhead and a warmouth in it. 

Complete success. The warmouth grabbed it immediately. This fish ONLY eats live foods. Mostly live mosquitofish and the occasional worm. The bullhead are chowing now.

I could shut down the feeder breeding tub if i wanted.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

how do I go about ordering some samples? I tried and I can only add to wishlist?


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

h4n said:


> how do I go about ordering some samples? I tried and I can only add to wishlist?


I am afraid you missed the boat. Maybe someone who got some can share a bit with you. I gave away all I could afford to and hopefully enough to get the feedback I need.

Once the feedback from the samples I have sent has been accumulated. I will re offer it if I make any significant changes that require more feedback.

Allen


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Bummer.. Hopefully you get some good feedback. Sounds very interesting. Good luck!


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

I got my samples. I wish I'd gotten Meat Pie as well, but will try out the ones I got and report back.  

Will try to video some feeding also.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I can send out some of my leftovers. PM me to remind me.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I made up three kinds of food today, the soilent green, the super green, and the crab casserole.

The product was very easy to use (should I refrigerate teh unused powder for now). The crab casserole came out a bit thinner than the two "veggie" diets, but still set quickly and was easy to clean up. I made them in jars then poured them onto paper plates to set and then cut into small cubes (its easy to line in between the plates with freezer paper or saran wrap for freezing quantities). 

I offered the soilent green to otocinclus, amano shrimp, nerite snails, yellow neocaridina and stiphodon percnoptergyionus. I offer the super green to ancistrus, palmata shrimp, apple snails, and nerite snails. I offered the crab casserole to cories, synodontis lucipinnis, sid loaches, h. flavatra (shadow catfish), CPO's, propinqua shrimp and y. cruciatus loaches.
I will upload some pictures for you to gauge the success. album here: http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff170/msjinkzd/Allen Repashy Trial/


I mixed the powder to water a little bit thicker then directed as I prefer a firmer gel food to prevent it from getting broken up when 300 fish dogpile on it. It also seems to make it easier for me to handle in bulk in the freezer (sticks to itself less).

I did not have any issues with any of the foods falling apart. 

Everything really liked it except the nerites did not touch it. I am leaving a piece in their tank overnight to see if they get interested once they wander across it. I am hopeful, but doubt they will go for it (despite me REALLY wanting them to).

I will post a few pics of the species i was most interested in seeing how they would do. The rest are at teh above link.
Stiphodon percnopterygionus:








L144








y. cruciatus:








CPO








diffusa snails:








otos


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Rachel, was it a random oto feeding or were more showing interest in it?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

msjinkzd said:


> Stiphodon percnopterygionus:


THAT right there excites me! w00t!!!!

And- I think Nerites are idiots. Seriously. I'll put romaine lettuce in for mine and they'll wander around and around and around a piece (like they smell it) and 1/2 of them never quite end up on it.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

the otos were being harassed by the lemon tetras in that tank who attacked it. I put a piece underneath some wood and the otos dogpiled it. Of course, if I had taken a picture of that it would have been a piece of wood with tails sticking out.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

msjinkzd said:


> the otos were being harassed by the lemon tetras in that tank who attacked it. I put a piece underneath some wood and the otos dogpiled it. Of course, if I had taken a picture of that it would have been a piece of wood with tails sticking out.


Glad to hear you have started playing around. It will be interesting to see if the Oto's and Stiphodon prefer the supergreen over the soilent green.

Keep it coming!

Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

i fI cna figure out how to answer, i will add to the spreadsheet, lmao


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Super green just doesn't seem to cut it. Nothing is really eating it except some of the Amano shrimp. Surprised!

Maybe do a mix with something else??? Stay tuned....


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/BDossPets
A few Vids of some of them eating. BTW the RedEar slider is eating soilent green. he ate the carnivore one last night.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Gatekeeper said:


> Super green just doesn't seem to cut it. Nothing is really eating it except some of the Amano shrimp. Surprised!
> 
> Maybe do a mix with something else??? Stay tuned....


Oooh that's bad news!! I got the super green but I didn't think anything in my tank would eat the soylent so I didn't bother....sigh

I just got my packages and will make some up tomorrow and report back.

Thank you!


----------



## astex (Aug 13, 2009)

I mixed up some of my samples this weekend. Started with the meat pie and once I realized how much the initial instructions make up, made smaller quantities of the other ones.

The meat pie was eaten, but no swarming behavior was observed in any of the tanks I placed it in. No one that I saw really took after the soilent or super green. The crap cuisine was the most popular of all of them. It was swarmed by the rummy nose, abn, SAE, peppered cories and cherry shrimp. I need to try it after dark to see if the loaches like it as well.

I plan on more test feedings when I have the ability to sit and watch for 30 minutes or so to really watch the reactions and take more specific notes to add to the spread sheet.

In various tanks I have tetras, abn, panda/peppered/pygmy cories, clown loaches, SAE, and rasboras. 

Overall I like the product and it is a much better density of product than other gel foods I have tried. I used boiling water and it sets up very quickly and mixes easily. My only main gripe is when you open the bag, you cut off the best buy date. While I'm sure it's only good for X amount of time after opening, it is nice to still have the date somewhere on the bag to get a better idea of how old it is, especially when various foods are rotated.


----------



## Msoar16 (Aug 2, 2011)

Tried the meat pie for a week now every couple days and I must say I like the product a lot but my fish certianly don't. I had some initial interest from my rams, apistiogramma, pleco and corys, but now none of them will pay much attention to it at all. Bleeding heart and cardnial tetras and curviceps wanted no part of it. Amanos seemed to like it but they eat anything in my tank.


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

Mixed up some super green today for the L144 juvies. Not a lot of interest....Allen I warned you they were fussy eaters. Going to mix up the Crab Casserole today and try it in my shrimp/cory tank. I'll keep trying the super green with the L144's to see if I can get more interest in it. It may take a little while before they decide it's yummy. This mix at least some of them tried it.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

hey Deb-

Mine liked it rigth away! How weird that the same fish in different circumstances can react so differently! They did prefer the soilent green, but ate both with much enthusiasm.


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

Maybe mine just aren't hungry enough. They get fed twice a day so they don't know what hungry is.


----------



## tetranewbie (Oct 6, 2010)

I've had great luck with my L183s on the super green. They've been pretty picky eaters historically speaking, but like clockwork in the morning the food's vanished with this stuff. I'm quite happy about it! 

-My other bristlenose however (LFbr) seems to prefer the meat pie to anything green... bad algae eater!!!


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

Did some testing today with amazing results. No, make that shocking results. If the pictures load in order that I select them, they should go as follows: (and I can only post 5 at a time, so there will be a couple of posts)

L144 juvies...I skipped breakfast this morning to be sure they were hungry. First I dropped in a piece of crab casserole as the new food. In the first pleco pic you see they really did like it! But knowing they were very hungry, I let them eat a little, some of them are shy to come out of the driftwood when I'm standing there camera in hand. Now time for the taste test. I dropped in a piece of super green that they weren't hungry for yesterday. And as you can see from the next pic, they preferred the super green by a 3 to 1 margin!:icon_smil

I was next going to get the third white worm feeding of the day for my discus tank. There's assorted freshwater life in there so I thought it would be interesting to see what kind of reaction I would get if I dropped in a piece of crab casserole. I figured the half dozen amanos in there would drag the piece off into the plants and devour it alone. Wrong! If anyone here is also an aquariacentral member and read my F1 Tefe Discus Babies thread, I've been struggling with the Tefe's to eat for weeks every since I introduced them to white worms. Once they got a taste of the white worms, they refused all other foods, and I had to take them off the worms and try to force them to go back to eating other food. 4 or 5 feedings a day of white worms and the supply would be depeleted in no time. Much to my dismay, I lost a couple because they wouldn't eat anything else. So I had to start feeding them live white worms again. They beg for them like puppies. So.....

In goes the crab cuisine. My male L144 is the first fish to come out and eat it. The next pic is the amanos who eat anything. But check out the next pic!:eek5: My adult male discus loves crab casserole! In another pic you can see the ember tetras hovering around the area grabbing floating bits. Then the otos came and munched. Then the female L144 came to eat. The whole tank is in an uproar over crab casserole! Even my lone aging 3 year old rummy nose zoomed in for some casserole. I couldn't believe the whole tank was all frenzied up. The black cories however, never really woke up, one came out of nap stupor but never made it over to the food. And while you'll see the sterbai cories active, they didn't really move in to eat. Check out the remaining pics. The dang Tefe juvies, at least 4 different fish, went for the crab casserole. I could not believe my eyes. And this is the only time I've ever seen my male discus shoo the babies away from any food. But the Tefe babies kept coming back! So that tank is skipping their 3rd meal of white worms today!:icon_smil While the Tefe's may not have filled their bellies up for now, they discovered something they like besides white worms!


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

And here we go with the next 5 pics....


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

And more......


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

hurray about teh tefe's!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been sick the last 2 weeks. I finally made up a batch of the Super Green Algae Gel. While waiting for it to set I dropped a couple of fragments into my Shrimp tank. 
There is another food already in there. They moved to the new food the SECOND IT HIT THE BOTTOM. 















If you can see it, the pile at the Front Right is food they've had before. The larger pile of Shrimp to the Left Middle is the new Rapashy Super Green
















Food was all gone in about 10-15 minutes. I took a video, but had trouble uploading it. I took a second shorter video and will link it once YouTube has it processed.


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

ahhh dammit, i really wanted to try the super green and the crab casserole on my shrimps (RCS, CRS, OEBT, Amano) and my blue rams.


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is a link to my video. I hope it works. Shot it very late last night, so was keeping my voice down, which had the effect of making me sound like a zombie. LOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cXselsTs5Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ill take some more pics and do some updates... my new clown loaches love all 4 varieties. Not very picky lil fellows.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

So i just tried the crab casserole with teh sulawesi shrimp. I was apprehensive to do so, as I do very small frequent water changes and didn't want to upset the balance of their tank.

They LOVED it. I am very happy about this!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

subscribed - interesting!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Any updates?

I suppose it will take quite a bit longer before this info is available, but I'd love to see if people find any difference using this to condition breeders.

Hatch/offspring numbers, that sort of thing.


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

After the 4th time offering Super Green, my CRS finally decided to try it. They vote Yes !


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

I have shrimps and a vegan cichlid - I'd be thrilled to try out a sample that would be best suited for them!


----------



## astex (Aug 13, 2009)

Re-test of the solient green and super green on tank 1 resulted in a tie vote by the red cherry shrimp, and an obvious preference for the solient green by the L144s in the tank.
No interest in the crab or meat varieties by the rasboras. Observations garnered by watching for about 30 minutes and checking back every 30 minutes or so for the rest of the day.

This weekend I'll try tank 2 to see what happens.


----------



## majerah1 (Nov 6, 2010)

A very nice person is sending me some of the meat pie for my macs.Once I get it made up I will tell how they like it.They have become picky on the pellets and dont see it as food much anymore,so I am hoping they like this stuff.If so you will have a permanent customer.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks guys, please keep it coming. It is really interesting that the L144's prefer the meatier product. 

Anybody out there have any Panaque?

Allen


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

My l144's don't prefer the meat, they like the super green vegan diet best, then the soilent green. Granted, I have only offered them crab casserole once.

I am, however, trying the meat pie with my hypancistrus.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Clowns eating Meat Pie


----------



## QC Discus (Oct 25, 2010)

*New food*

Kind of upset.
Just found this post and backtracked to the Superfoods Site.
I am unable to locate any pricing.
I Breed Plecos , Discus , Angelfish , Cory's .
I have 300+ Cory young/fry and am looking for a food that wont cloud the tank as bad as my current veg'y sticks and shrimp sticks do.

Also looking for a good alternative food for growing out discus young and a good conditioning food with great taste appeal for breeding Discus . Discus seem to go off a particular food quite often .

So looking for prices , willing to be a paying tester .....

Thanks


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

QC From my experience the angel probably wont touch anything(mine doesnt) but the Pleco/Cory's love it... My Pleco even seem to love the Meaty Varieties. Hopefully he runs another round of testing or releases the product im low on most of my samples.


----------



## TedP (Mar 25, 2011)

A couple of pages back, Allen posted that he was closing down the sample/beta program. From what I can see, he sent out a ton of commercially packaged 4oz samples at a price in which he had to be losing money on each. The post does say he may offer more if he makes significant changes based on beta feedback.

Having said that, when this is offered for retail sales, I will buy it. The carnivore formula will allow me to stop breeding mosquitofish for feeding my native warmouth.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd buy retail also, the meatpie is just insane how much the Clown Loaches/cory's/Gourami love it.


----------



## majerah1 (Nov 6, 2010)

So mixed up some of the soilent green and the meat pie.

Yesterday after mixing it up I put a piece of the meat pie in the 29,which houses the breeding pair of macs as well as my two juvinile BN plecs.The meat pie was a long slender piece,looked very wormlike.I didnt make a cube the gels in baggies,as these need chunks instead of cubes.

The two macs fought over it!Very nice results for first try.But I will feed them on this several time to reach my conclusion.

Here is the interesting thing though.While the plecos did enjoy the chunk of soilent green(its gone this morning)I fed the macs some meat pie and a fallen chunk was being nommed by a plec.Anyone else notice their plecos eating the meat pie?

Anyhow I am anxious to see if my macs will hold after spawning since they have a new food on the menu.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> My l144's don't prefer the meat, they like the super green vegan diet best, then the soilent green. Granted, I have only offered them crab casserole once.
> 
> I am, however, trying the meat pie with my hypancistrus.


My L144s are eating both... My Hypans LOVE the meat pie! Should be a great food for conditioning them to spawn.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Folks,

Just wanted to drop in real quick and let you know I am still here. I organized a Plant Symposium that was over the weekend, so was really busy putting it all together. I need a few days to get caught up and will then get back on track here and catch up on questions and comments. 

Please keep the feedback coming, it is very interesting, and I have been encouraged by the posts here to continue working on this project.

Please keep the feedback coming. 

I have a question about the firmness of the products now that people have been working with it for a while. 

Do you find the gel characteristics to be just about right, or would you rather see it firmer than it is. 

There is, to a slight degree, always a relationship between fiber content and digestibility, so I have tried to pick a formula that has a good balance of both. 
What do you think?

I have also thought about just making a separate product that sets up much firmer, that could be called a "weekend block" or something like that, which could be used for those of us who skip town now and then... 

Don't forget to update the spreadsheet! It has been two weeks since anyone has made an entry.

Allen


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I would prefer the gel to be a little firmer. Another constructive criticism is that I would prefer to see some texture to the gel. Its very uniform.

I am still compiling a cumulative amount of information for the spreadsheet. 

My hypans also like it a lot.

Rhinogobious zhoui have ZERO interest. First fish so far to not show even a slight interest.


----------



## TedP (Mar 25, 2011)

I admit. I tried some meat pie as fishing bait. It was not firm enough to stay on the hook. 

On the other hand, my wild mollies, flag fish and swamp darters are also big fans of meat pie.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

TedP said:


> I admit. I tried some meat pie as fishing bait. It was not firm enough to stay on the hook.


I, for one, am THOROUGHLY disappointed that this brilliant idea didn't pan out. roud:

I wonder if you could BAKE it onto some hooks...?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

TedP said:


> I admit. I tried some meat pie as fishing bait. It was not firm enough to stay on the hook.


really? Add less water. It's too firm for my fish to take a bit out of. The sucker mouths have an advantage.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

My Pleco's common, Rubberlip, and hifin all have gone after the meat pie, I will give a little criticism, meatpie's firmness isn't near that of the Soilent green. The Soilent has a more rubber like texture and seems to last alot longer in the tank. My gourami don't even want to eat flake food anymore, they love all kinds of the gel even fighting over it if I don't add more than one piece.


----------



## TedP (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, I just used the standard recipe. I figure less water and I'll be good.  

I know it's out of the box but my aquarium fish go crazy for it.


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm still getting terrific results on the crab cuisine with the fish! Can't say there's much interest from my shrimp, but as I said before, my shrimp tank gets fed daily since there's about 18 cories hiding in there. I mixed a new batch of the Super Green hoping it cooked up a bit firmer. It seems to get into the water column too fast and the L144's still prefer crab cuisine to the Super Green. I'm feeding the crab cuisine daily for now.

Finally found a few minutes to update the spreadsheet too Allen.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

SO good news! Nerites are officially eating it (although, they sort of stomp on it until its in pieces then eat) and otos are officially dogpiling it.

I am now starting to play around with the meatpie in addition to the soilent and super green and crab casserole.

For the soilent and super, i am painting them onto terra cotta discs for ease of storage in my freezer.

I have a few pages of notes, goign to get them compiled soon.

I have seen a bump in growth in a few species and the otos are spawning (always good news).


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

another quick note- meat pie is a hit. 

What I found VERY VERY strange, is that in my 36g living room community tank, a red spot nerite is grazing on it immediately. This is 100% counter intuitive but means I may expand my testing around teh fish room.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

I thought I would wake this thread up a bit. I am mixing up what I hope to be the final version of these formulas. I am just increasing the gel firmness a little bit. How has it worked out for everyone..... anything you can tell me as far as trying to make it the best it can be before I start limited production? 

Cheers, Allen


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Let me know when it's done... i've gotta order some soon before these clown loaches rebel on me, im not completely out but im down to my last on the meatpie this week. 
If you let it set in the fridge uncovered for a day and it dries out a little bit it floats, i've done that a few times for my red eared sliders. 
Anyway Allen it's a great product and I will buy.


----------



## astex (Aug 13, 2009)

Crab cuisine is still the favorite in all my tanks. I've had better luck getting the reluctant fish to try them by mixing it in a 1:3 ratio instead of the 1:2 listed on the package. Once I made some with that mix, it started getting interest/consumed by more of the fish. 

I would definitely buy this in the future, as I really like the product and the fish seem to like it as well.

I would recommend adding instructions on the package to mix any size. I.e. the ratio instead of "to make 1 cup mix...."

I feel like with this product I could now fairly sucessfully proivde a continuous food source for hillstream loaches and other dedicated herbivoires, where before I wasn't as sure with just having wafer discs and whatever could be grown on rocks outside.

Thanks for brainstorming and making such a useful product.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Crab cuisine is also the fav in my tanks. Everybody seems to like it, it works great in powdered form for fry and baby shrimp, and I'll definitely be buying it in the future to keep my fish and shrimp happy.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

msjinkzd said:


> For the soilent and super, i am painting them onto terra cotta discs for ease of storage in my freezer.


Hey Allen,

Any concerns about freezing the ingredients? I remember you mentioning that freezing would break down some of the ingredients in Crested Gecko diet- does that also hold true for these products?


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Freezing can have an effect on anything that is frozen. It probably isn't a big deal, but I recommend if you don't have a good reason to do it, then don't. Short term freezing probably has very little effect, but long term can cause issues..... packaging is very important. (think freezer burn and what can happen to meat that is frozen.

Allen


----------



## adamprice271 (Jun 10, 2006)

Allen...so great to see you on here. I work at a store that breeds and sells crested and gargoyle geckos, and we feed a lot and sell a bunch of your foods. If you still need someone with panaques. I've got 2, 4" royal plecos and 6 LDA31 (mustard spot plecos) in holding tanks on a large system. My mustard spots eat only 2 algae wafers by hikari and TOOOONS of wood. Siphon tank 2 times a day from wood poop.

Adam


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

adamprice271 said:


> Allen...so great to see you on here. I work at a store that breeds and sells crested and gargoyle geckos, and we feed a lot and sell a bunch of your foods. If you still need someone with panaques. I've got 2, 4" royal plecos and 6 LDA31 (mustard spot plecos) in holding tanks on a large system. My mustard spots eat only 2 algae wafers by hikari and TOOOONS of wood. Siphon tank 2 times a day from wood poop.
> 
> Adam


Glad to see some more crossover hobbyists that at least are familiar with my passion for nutrition. 

Send me a PM and I will get you out a couple things to play with.

I just sent what I think will be the final versions out to Rachel and a few others who have been giving me extensive feedback for final comments. It looks like there will be a few additional formulas. 

I am working on labeling right now, and am hoping to have this project completed and ready for market in the first week or so of January. 

Thanks to everyone for the encouragement to pursue this project. I hope that it finds its niche in the uber competitive fish food market.

Allen


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

I tried getting some samples when this thread started...Always get the message " we don't ship to your location.....Plz contact..........." I completely for got about this. till this was Bumped again today...Tried again same message...Wonder why you don't ship to NYC?


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Joraan said:


> I tried getting some samples when this thread started...Always get the message " we don't ship to your location.....Plz contact..........." I completely for got about this. till this was Bumped again today...Tried again same message...Wonder why you don't ship to NYC?


Not sure what is up..... did you register an account? I only offered the samples for a week or so and they are no longer available so you shouldn't even be able to add them to your cart.... try ordering some gecko food and see if it lets you proceed. give me your username and I will check the back end of your account.

Allen


----------



## tetranewbie (Oct 6, 2010)

Allen - I know earlier you were asking for feedback on the firmness of the gel, and from my experiences it seems that if it's made in the way decribed on the package, it comes out quite well, I know alot of people add the pre-heated water to the powder and it doesn't seem to be as firm for them.

What I found that works well if you don't want to microwave them together (smell) is to pour it in an insulated cup/container and then add the boiling water so that it doesn't cool down as quickly. I've always had very firm gel from this that lasts well over 24 hrs without too much degradation. (I tested it in a cup of water) 

Also- the super green is a HUGE favorite of my plecos, but not much else seems too thrilled with it. My otos actually go after the meat stuff over the veggies. The crab is a big hit with all my cories (fry and adult) and the shrimp. And if you put either the crab or the meat in a worm feeder or tray of some sort, all my upper water column feeders love it!


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed feedback.

I have firmed it up a bit more just to make it a bit more user friendly... Your suggestion about the insulated cup is noteworthy. Actually, what I have found works best is to microwave boil the water and then just add the powder to the water while it is in the same container it was boiled in..... this way, the container is already hot and will not quickly change the temp of the water compared to pouring it into ANY container that is at room temp.



tetranewbie said:


> Allen - I know earlier you were asking for feedback on the firmness of the gel, and from my experiences it seems that if it's made in the way decribed on the package, it comes out quite well, I know alot of people add the pre-heated water to the powder and it doesn't seem to be as firm for them.
> 
> What I found that works well if you don't want to microwave them together (smell) is to pour it in an insulated cup/container and then add the boiling water so that it doesn't cool down as quickly. I've always had very firm gel from this that lasts well over 24 hrs without too much degradation. (I tested it in a cup of water)
> 
> Also- the super green is a HUGE favorite of my plecos, but not much else seems too thrilled with it. My otos actually go after the meat stuff over the veggies. The crab is a big hit with all my cories (fry and adult) and the shrimp. And if you put either the crab or the meat in a worm feeder or tray of some sort, all my upper water column feeders love it!


----------



## tetranewbie (Oct 6, 2010)

My pleasure! Thank you SO much for the samples... and my fish thank you too. I really hope you do end up selling these products because I for one will be very upset when all my samples are gone which unfortunately will be prtty soon.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Has anyone tried mixing different kinds of powders? Because if the fish is an omnivore you could them a varied diet in one meal. I can't wait until these are for retail, I didn't order in time.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

a response from a few more fish

Chili rasboras:








L144








Hypan contradens:








otos:


----------



## tetranewbie (Oct 6, 2010)

Any updates on this stuff? I'm running out of the samples, and would like to buy some more!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

He is working on finalizing the labels. Launch for the new fish product line is projected for January


----------



## tetranewbie (Oct 6, 2010)

Yay! Thanks for the update!


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

still using my samples, all my fish and shrimp all like it. 

I have a baby snapping turtle that will eat the Meat Pie, but it does better with it if it floats for a bit rather than sink right away. 

Is it possible to bake it after you have formed the gel in order to dry it out? I have achieved a drier end product once before by over cooking it in the microwave.


----------



## tetranewbie (Oct 6, 2010)

kamikazi said:


> still using my samples, all my fish and shrimp all like it.
> 
> I have a baby snapping turtle that will eat the Meat Pie, but it does better with it if it floats for a bit rather than sink right away.
> 
> Is it possible to bake it after you have formed the gel in order to dry it out? I have achieved a drier end product once before by over cooking it in the microwave.


 
Just personally - I'd be a little bit worried about breaking down all the good stuff in this if you bake it. What temp though?


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Working on labels now guys..... I have finalized the formulas. Will be ready in January with new product. 

You CAN dry it in the oven at around 150 and it will turn it into something like beef jerky. Still don't know if that will float, but it might.

Allen


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Allen Repashy said:


> Working on labels now guys..... I have finalized the formulas. Will be ready in January with new product.
> 
> You CAN dry it in the oven at around 150 and it will turn it into something like beef jerky. Still don't know if that will float, but it might.
> 
> Allen


Woohooo! I didn't get any samples and it sounds great. Do you have a price estimate?


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Allen Repashy said:


> You CAN dry it in the oven at around 150 and it will turn it into something like beef jerky. Still don't know if that will float, but it might.
> 
> Allen


gonna try it, I'll come back on and let everyone know how it worked out.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

I had a tester from Singapore send me some video of them using Meat Pie to exclusively raise Ceratophrys "Pac Man" frogs. Really interesting and could make these species much easier to keep.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JtWFHNciu0&context=C3558ac5ADOEgsToPDskIVEQ-EyNURnJxJzLjS4yLj

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DtL0EGcTyQ&context=C37e8a4cADOEgsToPDskJb-0nUxeY8idseZ-BSmm9j


----------



## tetranewbie (Oct 6, 2010)

That second one is awesome!!


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

still have samples available? I'm setting up 2 geosesarma sp. paludariums and would love to try it on them.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Just realized I never came back with how drying in the oven worked....

I made up gel then sliced it and layed it out on a pyrex dish, put the oven on low and let it dry for a while (not sure how long) The driest portions on the edges definitely float for a little bit in still water. So I'd say success. 

I have a baby snapping turtle that loves the meat pie btw.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey Everyone, 

Quick update...... we are launching the line officially February 1st and will be an offical forum sponsor, so I will be able to tell you about it and post a link 

Here is a great teaser video that Ted Judy put together about the gels and how to make them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXmZ4kWb3X4&feature=player_embedded

Thanks again to everyone here who tested the products and posted feedback. 

Allen


----------



## tetranewbie (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Great video - I've been following this thread all along, and I'm looking forward to trying the food!


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ted's video really sheds some light on this product. I'll be trying this food out soon too!


----------



## Allen Repashy (Oct 2, 2011)

Just in case anyone missed it. msjinkzd is now a dealer for the line. She has posted the press release and product info in this thread.

We just completed the first production run and her order shipped today from our facility. 

Thanks again everyone who contributed feedback in the development stages. I am really anxious to see how it goes.

Allen Repashy


----------



## msharper (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow! I can't believe this I just saw a jell food at my LFS this past weekend! I'm anxious to see the feed back from people before I give it a go, but def. seems like a cool idea.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

So now that the products are a few years in use.... I'm really curious!

What's the feedback?

What species do well versus won't touch which formulas?


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

Well .. 3 out of my 4 Bluegills like the mixtures I make which are customized. Main ingredient is either Meat Pie or Shrimp Souffle mixed with either Soilent Green or Super Green. The one Bluegill sometimes eats it but he seems to prefer pellets over it. 

My Sunburst Platy really likes it .. any type I make. Would pick at it occasionally until it fell off. Would try to pick at it on the bottom but the snails swarm it leaving no room for the Sunburst to get to it. 

My Serpae tetras won't go to bottom to eat it. I tried to suspend it mid-level but it wasn't until they saw the Sunburst eat it that they figured it out & started eating it. But I have trouble with most of it falling off to the bottom where the only thing that eats it are snails. Need a better method of suspending it. Nothing I've tried so far works very good .. only a couple hours before it slides or falls off. 

The only time my Black Skirt Tetras even tried it is when I tried to shred it into the tank but the pieces were still way too big & most fell to bottom. Again need better method. 

Can't figure out a way to get it to my Oto's. If it sits on bottom the snails swarm it leaving nothing for the Oto's. I've tried attaching it to glass but never saw the Oto's eat from it. 

Sounds like I need to get rid of some of those snails. LOL Also, I need better methods to feed smaller fish that seem to only eat from the top or close to top.

Even though I've had trouble feeding it, I still really like the food because it has quality ingredients. To me it's worth the effort to keep trying different methods until I find one that works.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

I got the soylent green for my stiphodon gobies. They are attracted by the smell but won't fight the amano shrimps to get at it. The three Amanos and my one yellow shrimp can take down a teaspoon size blob of the stuff in a couple of hours. They don't like sharing.

In another tank, the Amanos aren't crazy about it, but the snails love it.

Anyone tried using meat pie for their Bettas? If so, how are you getting them to eat a sinking food?


----------

